# Alpha Moon Bus WIP



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Decided to modify the 2001 Moon Bus so that it would fit in the Space:1999 universe:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like this so far - looking forward to your build.
Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the rest of this build.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a little done on this tonight, hope to finish this over the next week or so, I have 10 days off from work starting Saturday.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Enjoy your vacation! :cheers2:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Start another thread - this one is about Krlee's Moonbus conversion. it looks good sitting next to the Eagle. Looking forward to additional pictures.
Steve


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Start another thread - this one is about Krlee's Moonbus conversion. it looks good sitting next to the Eagle. Looking forward to additional pictures.
> Steve


Would it make sense to move these posts to the http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/275-moebius-models/552073-moebius-2001-products.html instead of starting a new thread?

:lurk5:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That might work - at least it won't derail Krlee's thread.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Posts moved. :thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Some progress:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A little more work done:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good - a lot of work in those airlocks!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

scooke123 said:


> Looking good - a lot of work in those airlocks!


I thought about making the doors functional but that was more work than I wanted to put into this.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I once read that Brian Johnson worked on 2001 as the 'model master'.

Afterwards, he looked at the deficiencies of the Moonbus and kept changing things, until it became the Space 1999 Eagle.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Made up a set of decals:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job on the decals - I really like it. Should really dress the model up.
Steve


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

terryr said:


> I once read that Brian Johnson worked on 2001 as the 'model master'.
> 
> Afterwards, he looked at the deficiencies of the Moonbus and kept changing things, until it became the Space 1999 Eagle.


That's why the Alpha moonbase and the Clavius base are very similar... Actually, you guys probably already know this, Space 1999 is a sequel of UFO....

I really like your project. You could have also added an engine room inside the moonbus by moving the seats forward.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Really looking forward to seeing this when it's done!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a little more done today:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

If I add the rear section, it will probably be a little shorter. My original idea was it would be an engineering compartment but more logically it would be a storage area for passenger carry on items. It would be a perfect battery compartment for interior lights.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep, I'm doing it!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

This was easier than I thought it would be:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Major work on this modification done.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Made a mold of some Eagle parts to use on my Moon Bus. I may use JB Weld epoxy to make these thin parts since resin is so brittle.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I haven't had the time to comment lately, but I have still been following this.
I am fascinated with how you are bringing this all together.

Thank you for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It feels so wrong to see the Space: 1999 door with actual space to slide into... :grin2:


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I like it since this corrects the Space: 1999 mistakes. This is the way I would fix the Eagle science pod door. Good work! :smile2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Your build is really turning out well- nice to see the retracted door allowed for finally!

One question, I do not remember if this had already been addressed, but the original 'Shoulders' on the Moonbus were it's RCS thrusters. What plans do you have for adding some 1999 style thrusters on this vehicle?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> Your build is really turning out well- nice to see the retracted door allowed for finally!
> 
> One question, I do not remember if this had already been addressed, but the original 'Shoulders' on the Moonbus were it's RCS thrusters. What plans do you have for adding some 1999 style thrusters on this vehicle?


I am toying with two ideas, Eagle style thruster quads at the corners of this or recessed thrusters at the corners, similar to what was done on the Space Shuttle.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Some familiar details over the airlocks:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I would stick with the same RCS that were used on the S:99 Eagle.... it's a details that strike your eye on the Eagle. But it personnal, it's your project after all. I wonder if there was a difference in efficiency between the RCS seen on the LM (same as on the S:99 Eagle) and the ones used on the Gemini capsule.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

f1steph said:


> I wonder if there was a difference in efficiency between the RCS seen on the LM (same as on the S:99 Eagle) and the ones used on the Gemini capsule.


Both used hypergolic thrusters which produced 25 pounds thrust for each nozzle


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the interior plans!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)




----------

